# What is my shade in MUFE full cover concealer?



## Maynduh (Jan 18, 2016)

I wear MUFE Ultra HD in the shade Y385 and I would like a concealer that matches this for my acne marks, etc., however, I can't seem to understand what my shade would be and I haven't found anything online to assist me. Also, I cannot go to Sephora to have it tested because I don't have a Sephora in my country.  Thank you.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably 6.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2016)

I agree, I would buy #6 too!


----------

